# Too thin?



## tierney21 (Dec 2, 2015)

I've had my German Shepherd for a year now, he's a year and one month old. He's the only puppy/dog that I've seen where food is not his priority. I would say play is his #1 and being by my side is #2. I currently feed him blue buffalo large breed puppy food. He only eats if I'm in the kitchen with him, and he won't eat more than 4 cups a day. If I feed him more it just sits in the bowl until the next day. I know he's still young and will fill out more as he gets older, but every time I take him to the groomer, they always comment that I don't feed him enough (which is a bit insulting because he's probably the most spoiled dog). Has anyone had this issue? If so, what did you do to help put on weight? He doesn't seem to dislike the food.
Also, at what age should I switch him to adult food?
I've attached some photos so you can see if he looks normal for his age. You can see his ribs and hip bone a little bit.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

He is a good looking dog. Mine was similar, but ate like a pig. He didn't stop looking emaciated till he hit about 18 months. I would not worry about it if he is healthy otherwise.

He actually looks alot like my boy in the face. Where is he from?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

He looks happy and healthy. I wouldnt worry. They fill out later on around 18 months-3 years.


----------



## tierney21 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks!
I got him in Murfreesboro, TN. I got him off a backyard breeder on Craigslist. I didn't know any better at the time, but he's a great dog ?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine just turned 2 and he is still thin. I do want to put about 5-10 pounds on him because I feel to much of his ribs. He eats a raw diet and can easily eat 3-4 pounds a day. He is VERY active. I'm hoping that he will slow down due to the winter.


----------



## Dawg (Jun 21, 2014)

Don't worry, they all get lean during that period, you should be happy that he is not fat.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

I like his size and look!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I would put him on a large breed adult food now. 
If you want to encourage him to get a little more enthused with his food you can add a little raw meat to his kibble. Just make sure it's lean. I grind up mine myself. But any butcher should be able to grind it for you.


----------



## KathleneDewberry (Jan 16, 2017)

Thats okay! As he'll grow up he'll put on weight.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my boy was thin like that when he was that young. I gave him plenty of food, which he sometimes decided NOT to eat. I figured he wasn't starving. I did check with the vet. His take on it was, so long as he isn't loosing a lot of weight, not to worry about it. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max was super thin at that age and loved food. the only time I worried was when he got sick he had bad diarrhea and vomiting for 3 days yikes he was a pretty thin , when he was going to have a his neuter surgery and i when went away he would eat but still seemed to loose weight. I can tell his head oddly would seem to shrink. They fill out as the mature though. Max is still thin at two and is incredibly active but his body is not as a gangly teenager as it once was. Max loves to eat but kibble can be boring and when I noticed his lack of zest eating I add fresh food to bring back his zest at meal times. The older they get they tend to get thicker so constant monitoring of weight is a must.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I think he looks fabulous!!


----------

